# Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?



## Blackzora (21. November 2013)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe mir ein Komplettparket gekauft Ladekabel, 120ah AGM Blei Gel Batterie und den E Motor.

Das lade Kabel habe ich Ersetzt da ich ein CTEK MXS 5.0 habe ).

Das viel hochwertiger ist wie das normale Ladekabel bei der Lieferung.

Ich war 1 mal drausen mit dem Boot nun und der neuen Batterie und dem Motor.

Nun habe ich gestern die Batterie erste mal geladen mit dem CTEK MXS 5.0.

Der Spannungsstrom ist korekt 14,4-14,7 Volt.



Nun aber mein !! PROBLEM !! 

Die Batterie hat ca 13.8 Volt nach direktem abklemmen !.
Vor ca 2 Std abgesteckt jetzt habe ich die Spannung nochmals gemässen. sie hat jetzt nur noch 12,3 - 12,4 V,
ist das nicht viel zu wenig für eine Nagel neue Batterie ???
mein Kolege meinte der auch ein Boot und E Motor hat
die Spannung einer neuen Batterie sollte 13,6 - 13,8 Volt betragen und in ca 1 - 2 Wochen auf 13,0-13,4 Volt abfallen und da dann stehn bleiben bei Stand bye ohne saft zu ziehn.

Das CTEK sagt zwar kein Batterie Fehler an die Funktion hat es ist ja evtl auch kein Fehler nur die Spannung ist find ich in meinen augen zu gering aber das Lade Geräd weiß ja nicht das nee neue Batterie ist bei einer Batterie die schon länger in gebrauch ist ist es ja normal.

Hat die Batterie einen Lager Schaden oder Transport schaden weil 12,3-12,4 Volt ist doch zu wenig für nee neue evtl weiß einer mehr von euch wer super.

MFG bitte und Hilfe wer klasse:m


----------



## Esox10 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

Hallo,

 hoffe hab das noch richtig in Erinnerung...
 (wenn nicht bitte korrigieren)

 1. "Spannungsstrom" gibt es nicht. (nicht böse gemeint)
 Es gibt einmal die Spannung in Volt (V)
 und einmal Strom in Ampere (A)

 2. Die Ladespannung sollte zwischen 13,8V-14,4V und der Ladestrom sollte ein zehntel der Batteriekapazität haben.
 (bei deiner 120Ah= 12A Ladestrom) 

 3. Ist dein Ladegerät überhaupt für die Batterie geeignet??
 Es gibt unterschiedliche Ladegeräte für Gel und Säure-Batterien.

 Vielleicht melden sich ja die Profis hier im Board noch.

 Mfg Krischi


----------



## Ocheis (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

Hallo,

für eine genaue Analyse müsstest du das Datenblatt wälzen.  Es gibt zyklenfeste AMG Batterien mit einem Ladeverlust von 2-3% und andere mit 12-15% Verlust. 
Hast du nun eine Batterie mit 12-15% Ladeverlust, ist der Spannungsverlust in den ersten Stunden völlig normal und wahrscheinlich deshalb auch mit der Batterie deines Kollegen nicht vergleichbar. 
Vielleicht findest du dort auch die Angabe von der Ruhespannung. Beträgt in der Regel 12,4 Volt. Den Wert kennst du, oder? 

Interessant für dich ist die Selbstentladung. Sollte auch im Datenblatt (% Angabe und Temperatur) stehen und diese beträgt in der Regel 3-5% und bezieht sich auf 1 Monat im Standby Betrieb. 
Ich persönlich halte deine Ladespannung auch zu hoch. Aber auch hier bei wechseln die Angaben je nach Hersteller. Dazu wird auch noch zwischen Standby-Laden und zyklisches Laden unterschieden. 
Um deine Batterie jetzt zu testen brauchst du die oben genannten Angaben. Lade deine Batterie auf und ermittle den Ladungsverlust innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Danach wird die Batterie weitere 24 Stunden im Standby gelassen. Die Selbstentladung mal 30 in % und vergleiche es mit dem Datenblatt. Die 24 Stunden sind natürlich ungenauer, aber du hast vermutlich keinen Monat Zeit. 

Grüße


----------



## ulf (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

Hallo

Ich kann da Ocheis nur zustimmen. Als kleine Anmerkung dazu: 
Die % Sebstentladung bezieht sich aber auf die gespeicherte Energie und ist nicht linear von der Ruhe-Spannung ablesbar.
Für die Leitungsfähigkeit am Motor ist dann aber die Ruhespannung ohne Last ziehmlich unwichtig. Wenn Du da zufrieden bist, würde ich mir um die Ruhespannung wenig sorgen machen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stulle (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

12,4 ist völlig ok fällt sie binnen eines tages auf 12 oder weniger dann stimmt da etwas garnich. Rechne doch mal aus wie viele Ah der motor hat bei volllast und probiere aus ob die Batterie die einen tag nicht am Ladegerät hing das leisten kann.


----------



## Blackzora (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

Das Ladegeräd wo ich habe ist extra für AGM Batterien das tut zwar 5 ah die std nur befüllen aber das ja nicht schlimm langsames laden ist eigentlich gut für nee Batterie besser wie sie in kurzer Zeit voll zu ballern. :g

Das sind die Daten des Ladegerädes.

CTEK MXS 5.0 Ah
AGM ladung 12 v 

=  12,7-14,7 V endlasdung je nach Batterie anderst

Daten der Batterie

Standby use 13,5-13,8 v less than 30.0a
 Stanbby use ist doch das was die Batterie im Ruhezustand haben sollte oder ? so hats mir der Elektriger heute auf der Baustelle erklärt also sollte die Batterie minimum 13,5 v haben laut seiner Meinung.

Cycle use 14,4-15,0 v das doch das wo die Batterie aushält beim laden oder ?.

also habe sie GRADE nochmal getestet moment ist sie bei 12,2 maximal volt also zwüschen 12.1-12,2 v 

ich kenn mich da leider nicht so aus kann nur das sagen was auf Batterie und Ladegeräd steht und was der Elektriker heute gesagt hat ^^.

Evtl bringen euch die Daten weiter.

mfg:l


----------



## antonio (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

dein ladegerät bringt max 5 a ladestrom.
bei ber 120 ah batterie dürfte es ruhig etwas kräftiger ausfallen.

du hast also ne ladezeit von minimum 24 stunden

antonio


----------



## ulf (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

Hallo


Blackzora schrieb:


> Standby use 13,5-13,8 v


Das ist die Ladespannung, wenn die Batterie *Dauernd* geladen wird (Erhaltungsladung).


Blackzora schrieb:


> Cycle use 14,4-15,0 v


Das ist die Ladespannung, wenn die Batterie mit einem einzelnen Zyklus geladen wird, so wie das z.B. dein CeTek macht. Wenn diese Spannung erreicht ist wird in der Regel auf die Spannung für Erhaltungsladung umgeschaltet.

Beide Angaben haben nichts damit zu tun, welche Spannung sich an der Batterie einstellt, wenn kein Ladegerät und keine Last dran hängen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Blackzora (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

Also ja das ist richtig ich habe mir extra das 5 Ah ladegeräd gekauft weil es eilt ja nicht es ist besser für die Batterie fahre ja nicht jeden tag raus so 26 std braucht das Ladegeräd aber VOLL 98-100% sollte die Batterie trotz allem werden.

Weil auch das kleine CTEK MXS 5.0 haltet die Spannung beim Laden der Batterie Std lang auf 14,7 Volt die ereicht werden müssen das nee AGM voll wird.

und wenn sie 80 % hat ca 17 Std ladet es mit 13,8 Weiter 

Also Laut dem Geräde Blatt es CTEK ladet auch dieses die Batterie Rand voll .

Nur es braucht halt länger aber das ja nicht schlimm habe es ja extra so gekauft.

Mich schockt nur die Voltzahl die halt von 12,8 in 2 Tage auf 12,2 maximal gefallen ist :c.

Weil es ist eine Marken 120 AH Batterie das sind gute und Teure Batterien Freund hat sie mir Empfohlen der hatte die in 100 Ah für sein E Motor er meinte aber seine hatte 12,8 - 13,1 V nach ca 1 Woche lagerung mit dem gleichen Ladegeräd....

Aber der verkäufer meinte ja so 12,4-12,8 ist ok und wenn bischen weniger ist auch nicht schlimm soll nur nicht weniger wie 12,0 fallen.

Will halt nur nicht über Tisch gezogen werden weil klar sagt der 12,2 ist ok würde ich auch sagen meinem Freund seine ist nun 2 Jahre alt und hat noch 12,4-12,6 v.|krach:




DAS HAT MIR CTEK GESCHICKT 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
es gibt im Prinzip zwei Ladeschlussspannungen:
14,4V für Blei-Säure-Nass, Blei-Säure-MF und Blei-Säure-GEL Batterien (CTEK Modus: "PKW"). 
14,7V für Blei-Säure-EFB und Blei-Säure-AGM Batterien (CTEK Modus; "Schneeflocke" bzw. "AGM").
Der  Ladevorgang (A) muss bis zu einem dieser Ladeschlussspannungswerte  (Batterietypabhängig) durchgeführt werden. Nur dann gilt eine Batterie  als zu 100% geladen. Die Ruhespannung einer Batterie sollte dann  (Typenabhängig) zwischen 12,8 und 13,2V liegen. 
Die Begriffe "Ladeschlussspannung" und "Ruhespannung" sind nicht identisch.


----------



## Stulle (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

mit so einem kleinen ladegerät würde ich mal tippen das die batterie noch nicht "voll" war #c


----------



## Blackzora (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

Habe noch ein Billigeres Ladegeräd das bis zu 150 Ah Batterien laden kann mit 10 ah lade Strom es bekommt die Batterie auch nicht voller auch mit dem habe ich ca 12,1-12,2 v nur 

alles ausprobiert 

Ich habe die Batterie grade auf der Heizung stehn wurde mir vorgeschlagen mal die Batterie im Warmen zustand Laden nicht im Kella da hats nur 8 c Maximal grade
:c


----------



## Chris45 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Agm 120 Ah batterie volt zu niedrig kaputt ?*

Moin 
ich habe eine 92 Ampere Gelbatterie.

Nur meine Ruhespannung liegt nach ein paar Tagen nach dem aufladen 
bei 12,94 Volt.


----------

